# Penn Plax air pod



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

thinking about buying Penn Plax air pod #30 for a sponge filter from John on Sunday but can't find any reviews .. anyone has any experience with those air pumps? how loud are they?


----------



## SHORTY (Mar 29, 2011)

okoolo said:


> thinking about buying Penn Plax air pod #30 for a sponge filter from John on Sunday but can't find any reviews .. anyone has any experience with those air pumps? how loud are they?


I just purchased an air pod #10 and a #30 and I found them to be considerably more quite than my rena's or tetra models. Perhaps it's the unique design of the housing .The #30 also has an adjustable flow output which the others don't in that size of pump and the price is aabout the same.I can't comment on reliablity as I only just got mine . So overall they seem to be a good pump with some good features for the same price,and as for the noise mine are good but I think that it's hit or miss with all air pumps as I've noticed differances in the amount of noise in the same size and model of pump from any manufacturer.

thanks,

SHORTY.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive had an air pod for about a year and it is still very quiet but has a bit less power then the others. But i would take quietness over power any day.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

are those air pods quieter then the tetra, I have tetra and they are real quiet already.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Gts-ter said:


> are those air pods quieter then the tetra, I have tetra and they are real quiet already.


Pretty much the same but with the pods, it has adjustable air flow on the pump.

I have both running and I don't hear a thing.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Ive got a ton of the air pods, only the largest ones tho so cannot comment really on the small ones. The large ones are great, the odd one will be loud on a restart but gets quiet again after about 10 mins.


----------

